# Road bike rental near Palo Alto



## petehm

Where can I rent a high-end road bike near Palo Alto? Thanks!


----------



## ukbloke

Try Karl at BikeConcierge in Campbell.

Are you visiting the Bay Area for the Tour of California perhaps?


----------



## kdown

*Campus bike shop*

The Campus bike shop at Stanford is also an option. http://campusbikeshop.com/


----------



## Undecided

Menlo Velo, which is not far from downtown Palo Alto/the Stanford shopping center, rents road bikes.

http://menlovelobicycles.com/articles/rental-information-pg61.htm


----------



## terrymorse

There's also Undiscovered Country Cycling Center in Los Altos, they have a big supply of high end road bikes to rent:

Road Bike Rental San Francisco Bay Area California


----------

